
Freedom.txt - llambda
http://fr.anc.is/freedom.txt
======
c1sc0
Thanks for submitting this llamba. I really feel strongly about this: it's
time us techies stop hiding behind internet anonymity & start making a public
stand. Anyone got ideas how to give this wider circulation?

~~~
Zikes
A Github project would work well, I think. It would give everyone a chance to
contribute to and shape the message, as well as quickly pull updates into
their projects.

------
wink
There's <https://github.com/mvanveen/freedom.txt> \- but putting IPs in there
is still a horrible idea.

